

High-priced prostitute arrested in death of a Google executive - gdilla
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2014/07/09/high-priced-prostitute-arrested-for-murder-of-a-google-executive/?tid=trending_strip_2

======
tinkerrr
>Tichleman brought the heroin, injected Hayes with a lethal dose and simply
watched as he slipped into unconsciousness and suffered an overdose The
article doesn't cite a motive for this crime. Does it mean they are still
trying to figure it out?

It's a sad story overall. This could probably have been avoided in a country
where prostitution is legal.

~~~
tzs
> This could probably have been avoided in a country where prostitution is
> legal.

How so? I didn't see anything about this that appeared to have been enabled or
amplified by the illegality of prostitution. A legal prostitute could still
bring heroin and purposefully cause an overdose.

------
joshbaptiste
I don't get it, why would she off one of her money maker clients? I can only
speculate that either she is a serial killer and this isn't her first rodeo or
she was contracted and the rabbit hole goes a bit deeper.

